# My 17 day old bunnies



## manxbabe (Jul 10, 2009)

I just had to show you my new baby bunnies,the mother is a netherland and dad is a dwarf lop.they are her first litter and they arre beautiful.i wish i could keep them all.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

They are georgous! I did a miss read of the title thought it said my 17 year old bunnies


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

They are gorgeous, well done you for rearing such beautiful babies!! Well and your mummy and daddy bunnies of course!!


----------



## manxbabe (Jul 10, 2009)

They are my first babies,and i am so shocked how fast they grow and how much they are eating already.I have not named them and i think it will be a good idea if i dont,otherwise i will end up keeping them.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

manxbabe said:


> They are my first babies,and i am so shocked how fast they grow and how much they are eating already.I have not named them and i think it will be a good idea if i dont,otherwise i will end up keeping them.


are you not keeping any?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

aw such cute little ears


----------



## manxbabe (Jul 10, 2009)

no not keeping any,i ahve already got another netherland and i have also got harry the dwarf lop.They would take over the garage and i dont think my husband would be happy,even though he does love them but would never say so


----------



## manxbabe (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm waiting to see if any of the ears will drop,as dad is a dwarf lop.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

They are gorgeous babies although I am not a fan of cross breeding rabbits really.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

They are gorgeous, my litter is 18 days old today, i to am shocked at how fast they have grown.

Im not a fan of endlessley breeding lol (mine came pregnant) and im keeping all the babies, couldnt bare them to end up stuck in hutches somewhere which is why i decided to take mum on when i was told she possibly could be pregnant , they may have ended up in pet shops or god knows where.

Thank the lord there were only 5 though and sadly one died  and another is on the edge i coudlnt of kept nine though id of been in a pickle then.


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Aww look at the cute ickle ears! x


----------

